

What's the Deal with End-User Licensing Agreements? - mfaustman
http://blog.upcounsel.com/end-user-licensing-agreements/
End-user licensing agreements are becoming an ever important legal aspect for app developers. While the app store EULA covers some terms, it is limited.
======
adotify
What do you think about the new regulations concerning app developers in
California? It seems to be enforcing more of a penalty than the usual issue of
badly implemented EULA/TOU?

~~~
mfaustman
Yes, the attorney general has been going after app developers that DO NOT have
privacy policies and fining them $2,500 for every download without a privacy
policy.

